# Heavyweight chest rockers mockery! (Marty Friedman)



## Kakaka (Dec 19, 2007)

Check this at 11:32:

Marty Friedman -Guitar Day One (part 1)

If anyone knows how to embed it, please do it.

I feel outraged! 

I'm not catching any chick like this!

It's all right I cracked myself up seeing mighty Marty playing as low-level as school's grunge punks.


----------



## JKO (Dec 21, 2007)

Bah, what does he know? Just look at his hair - ridiculous!


----------



## Apophis (Dec 21, 2007)

yeah, I saw that


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 21, 2007)

i love how in instructional videos the guys always start out playing something, like we need confirmation of their kickassness


----------



## Groff (Dec 21, 2007)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i love how in instructional videos the guys always start out playing something, like we need confirmation of their kickassness



And about 70% of the time the viewer says "FUCK THIS!" and put their guitar down, shuts off the video, and attempts to sell their guitar on eBay per Petrucci's instructions.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hahahaha, go Marty! 

It's ok, he can insult chest-rockers because Petrucci is in the US and he's in Japan.

...although saying that I am imagining a Godzilla-esque scenario with Petrucci destroying most of Tokyo to take his revenge on Mr. Friedman.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Desecrated (Dec 21, 2007)

Well thats important info to know, I always thought I was doing something wrong with my guitar playing, Now I finally understand that I'm only doing it to attract girls. Now I need something with gold hardware and a sign that says "10 minutes to closing".


----------



## Wolfv11 (Dec 23, 2007)

Well thank you Mr.Friedman for letting me know on how to get some chicks, hell ill even get some of that carple tunnel syndrome while im at it as well.

This has to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard, set your guitar low. How bout this "set your guitar where it feels comfortable" 

Friedman sucks, some one tell that Jpop wannabee to get a damn haircut.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wolfv11 said:


> Well thank you Mr.Friedman for letting me know on how to get some chicks, hell ill even get some of that carple tunnel syndrome while im at it as well.
> 
> This has to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard, set your guitar low. How bout this "set your guitar where it feels comfortable"
> 
> Friedman sucks, some one tell that Jpop wannabee to get a damn haircut.



 @ the first part

yeah my friends over where I used to live are all brainwashed into thinking "I look cooler if I hang my guitar lower" and they were all "wtf?" when they saw how high I had my Ibby hanging.
[bottom of the body at about an inch below my belt, not that high]
but they all play ridiculously low and just think to themselves "oh I just have to get used to this"


----------



## thedonutman (Dec 23, 2007)

I always found Marty's picking technique really weird, its like he curved up from the bottom of the guitar.....

He is totally awesome though


----------



## Splees (Dec 23, 2007)

It is kind of weird looking, almost unnatural. It works for him though.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 25, 2007)

Wolfv11 said:


> Well thank you Mr.Friedman for letting me know on how to get some chicks, hell ill even get some of that carple tunnel syndrome while im at it as well.
> 
> This has to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard, set your guitar low. How bout this "set your guitar where it feels comfortable"
> 
> Friedman sucks, some one tell that Jpop wannabee to get a damn haircut.



Totally uncalled for.. Maybe he is joking huh? Marty isnt known for being a big "practice makes perfect guy".. hes the ultimate "Go out and just play" dude. You might not like that and his "Whatever, live life" attitude, but you cant diss his skills.

He is one the most original guitarist out of America in the last 30 years, not another Yngwie shred clone, and the bastard could potentially shred yngwie songs if he wanted to with his picking hand curled up with his uncommon mix of economy/alternate picking too.. And hes got more soul than 95% of guitarists in america. He MOVED to Japan because a large percent of Americans only care about speed, showing off, etc (Japanese fans actually like music for MUSIC, not "OMGZZ DRAGONFORCE IS GODLY OMGZZ") And his Jpop stuff is heavier than the average Metal songs here, go take a listen. before you judge. 

BTW, did you know Greg Howe played with Justin Timberlake? Steve vai in WHITESNAKE! or Van Halen played with Michael Jackson for a song? OMG they must suck too since its pop right? Pop can be great music if you are open minded, dont think its all manufactured like Britney Spears and BSB.

/rant. Hate ignorant people, esp who say Marty sucks? I cant even comprehend that, he may not be Tony MacAlpine but he definately is far from sucking lol.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 26, 2007)

i used to have my guitars kinda low, just right at the comfort zone... now, when i got my 7, i had to pull it a little higher. i'm far from a chest rocker, but i don't have it too far down either, it's just right in the area where i can reach the first frets naturally without having to stretch or bend anything... middle of the body a little higher than my belt, i believe... don't have my guitar here ATM, so 

i don't see the point in having your guitar super-low, and i don't see the point in having your guitar really high, unless you solo alot in the higher fret-area


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 26, 2007)

I think it's pretty hilarious that he said something like "maybe you can play better with the guitar this up high, but you definately won't pull any chicks.." 
HAHAHA... 
I don't see anything bad in him having humour, of course he's not all that serious with this comment, or is he  nah, don't think so  
But anyway, I would not recommend a beginner to hang their guitar as low as he does....


----------



## Kakaka (Dec 26, 2007)

I just laughed at that, I think it's a very truthful joking anyway: hight guitars are not much hot looking!

I can't play any close to my best with the strap hanging low like that.

Just check out how Alexi Laiho changed his strap height: strap goes up, live playing level goes down!

I know many dudes that rip with the guitar down low like Marty, Kiko Loureiro and Joe Satriani...

But for me, it's on the chest or nothing!


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 26, 2007)

In general, the things he's saying are rather odd.

"Never change your strings unless they snap- even if you get tetnus."

"You cn't use a screwdrvr L0lz3r get help"

"Theres always free stuff"

"Guitarist, not guitar tech."

"Just watch Kirk- he knows how to do stuff."

"If there isn't free stuff, you'r getting screwed."

"Vol and tone on 10 always." 


He doesn't really seem like the right person for a beginner video...
He's a good player, but there's so much he's leaving out, and advocating people to aviod even the simplest of maintinence besides strings, which he says should be avoided until neccesary.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 26, 2007)

^^+1

I had this video and Marty gives so much stupid advice and misinformation, and seems to just repeat the mantra "Be a MUSICIAN, not a TECHNICIAN" instead of explaining how or why to do things like intonating and re-stringing. Also, when he's going over the parts of the guitar, he uses a guitar that strings through-body, and then when showing how to re-string he uses one which doesn't, which I'm sure would confuse the hell out of a beginner.

Honestly, Marty Friedman is probably the worst high-profile guitarist around to give advice on this kind of stuff. I love his playing but his technique is absolutely the last thing any beginner should be aspiring to and he doesn't seem particularly interested in any other aspects of the guitar aside from playing it. Eric Johnson would be a great candidate in my opinion, he's meticulous, to say the very least, probably a tad overwhelming for the kids though, heh.


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 26, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> ^^+1
> 
> I had this video and Marty gives so much stupid advice and misinformation, and seems to just repeat the mantra "Be a MUSICIAN, not a TECHNICIAN" instead of explaining how or why to do things like intonating and re-stringing. Also, when he's going over the parts of the guitar, he uses a guitar that strings through-body, and then when showing how to re-string he uses one which doesn't, which I'm sure would confuse the hell out of a beginner.


 We should write our own! 

And always hand it out with the ERG/B pamphlet someone said they were working on.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 28, 2007)

I think i've seen a vid where paul gilbert says the same thing pretty much...just look at how your guitar heros play, and set it there. 

The only thing is...for me...I like players like Gambale, Holdsworth, Lane, Cooley..etc. So setting the guitar at my neck fits. 

Holdsworth said he did NOT get into music so he could get chicks. 

I'll stick to spittin' game off stage.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 28, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> ^^+1
> 
> I had this video and Marty gives so much stupid advice and misinformation, and seems to just repeat the mantra "Be a MUSICIAN, not a TECHNICIAN" instead of explaining how or why to do things like intonating and re-stringing. Also, when he's going over the parts of the guitar, he uses a guitar that strings through-body, and then when showing how to re-string he uses one which doesn't, which I'm sure would confuse the hell out of a beginner.
> 
> Honestly, Marty Friedman is probably the worst high-profile guitarist around to give advice on this kind of stuff. I love his playing but his technique is absolutely the last thing any beginner should be aspiring to and he doesn't seem particularly interested in any other aspects of the guitar aside from playing it. Eric Johnson would be a great candidate in my opinion, he's meticulous, to say the very least, probably a tad overwhelming for the kids though, heh.




Better yet, a pro guitar-tech, possibly one who works for a high-profile player, would be the best candidate to do a video on this stuff.


----------



## 777 (Dec 28, 2007)

pfft john petrucci would tell him to fuck off with his monkey wrist pickign style and learn to play  hahaha


"maybe when u get better you like pain so go with a higher guage!"


----------



## Variant (Dec 28, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> I think i've seen a vid where paul gilbert says the same thing pretty much...just look at how your guitar heros play, and set it there.
> 
> The only thing is...for me...I like players like Gambale, Holdsworth, Lane, Cooley..etc. So setting the guitar at my neck fits.
> 
> ...



Aside from guitar playing ladies, do chicks even know that you can even adjust a fucking guitar strap?  They can't even differentiate between a guitar and bass in most instances, how am I to believe that they'd even notice or care about guitar posetioning?


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> We should write our own!
> 
> And always hand it out with the ERG/B pamphlet someone said they were working on.



Haha, presenting, GEEGETAR DAY ONE! the ss.org-endorsed DVD that provides info for beginners on all manner of topics, including:


how to safely adjust the trust road and remove all fucking lazors

installing five pickups so that you'll always be surrounded with musicians who want to JAM WITH YOU NOW!!1!1one

priming your hands for SONIC MOTION LOL

picking the right costum peepedal for your rig

NUDE MAN

and of course, the special "GEEGETAR DAY ONE! Lefties Edition" which just displays this:

 

until you throw your DVD player into a frosty chasm

As for the ERG book, I was working on one for a while, but work kinda progressed from "writing etudes in the style of respected seven- and eight-string players" to "extensively researching the music of respected seven- and eight-string player" to "listening to Morbid Angel for eight months", heh...


----------



## JBroll (Dec 29, 2007)

He's a goofy bastard with an odd sense of humor.

Oh, and his phrasing beats yours.

Jeff


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 29, 2007)

its funny that he says to keep your tone at 10. when he always talked about how he was in complete awe of jason becker. and jason didnt always keep his tone at 10


----------



## JBroll (Dec 29, 2007)

Just because you like someone's playing doesn't mean you have to use their tone preferences.

Jeff


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 31, 2007)

True, but to tell beginning guitar players what they should sound like instead of letting them figure that out for themselves is.... well it's almost like putting your strap low just because you think it looks cooler...


----------



## Ojinomoto (Jan 6, 2008)

Variant said:


> Aside from guitar playing ladies, do chicks even know that you can even adjust a fucking guitar strap?  They can't even differentiate between a guitar and bass in most instances, how am I to believe that they'd even notice or care about guitar posetioning?



 +1


----------

